# Minnesota Snow Hauling/Dumping



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

Well, I haven't had to do this for years because the winters have been so dry, but now I'm in kind of a pickle. I have a few accounts that want their snow hauled and I'm at a loss as to where I can haul it. The one in particular is in the HWY 280/University area of St. Paul. Any local guys know of any options for me that aren't way out in the sticks? Even if you aren't local, when you've had this problem, how did you go about finding a place to dump?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

You can ask property owners (managers) of larger sites you plow, and offer them x amount per load off their bill. They may even have a vacant property you could dump at. Charge the client your taking it from.

Some landscape supply yards will take it too. 

You can try calling some truck owner operators and see if they have a dump location.

Good luck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

What's "way out in the sticks"?

Forest Lake?

Hinckley?

White Bear Lake?


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

LwnmwrMan22;996018 said:


> What's "way out in the sticks"?
> 
> Forest Lake?
> 
> ...


Maine.....LOL


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

LwnmwrMan22;996018 said:


> What's "way out in the sticks"?
> 
> Forest Lake?
> 
> ...


Farmington. That's about 1 1/2 hour rounds from the location in a tri. That's crazy.


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

JohnnyRoyale;996013 said:


> You can ask property owners (managers) of larger sites you plow, and offer them x amount per load off their bill. They may even have a vacant property you could dump at. Charge the client your taking it from.
> 
> Some landscape supply yards will take it too.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've been making a few calls but no luck so far. None of my larger lots have any room either. In fact, only a handful even have any green space that isn't parking to stack onsite. I just spent 5 hours yesterday stacking snow in one of my lots in Minneapolis yesterday just to reclaim some lot space and prepare for additional snow. Almost ALL the snow is stacked IN the lot itself except for one small area I can stack it on a little grass they have and that's plum full!


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

We dump snow at a sand pit. So maybe you can look into a quarry or sandpit nearby to take it? The pit that I work with charges 35 bucks per load.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

If you want to pay, bringing it to about 5 miles north of Forest Lake, I can probably make that happen.

Let me know.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Anyone in your area have a snow melter?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

There are 6 that I know of, but I know that at least 4 won't let other contractors use them.

Although, at least 2 of them lost a $100,000 contract this season to someone that was going to do it for $38,000.


----------



## snowpusher tim (Dec 8, 2008)

I just gave a price for a Restaurant in St. Paul to relocate and stack snow on site. We figured 2 skid steers and 4 hours. Told them $400. They have a big party on Saturday night, and want/need the extra space, I guess people will try to park in the street as they told me that $400 was way to high. Oh well I guess.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

$400 is a steal for 4 hours with two skids... I would think most guys in my area would be in the $1000to$1200 range for relocation on site.


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

snowpusher tim;996914 said:


> I just gave a price for a Restaurant in St. Paul to relocate and stack snow on site. We figured 2 skid steers and 4 hours. Told them $400. They have a big party on Saturday night, and want/need the extra space, I guess people will try to park in the street as they told me that $400 was way to high. Oh well I guess.


Most small lots already have a vertical wall around them... guess your restaurant people aren't thinking ahead to big Feb/Mar storms, or the 2-4" this coming sunday-monday. They need the room and will probably call you anyways in a week or two.


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

OC&D;995974 said:


> Well, I haven't had to do this for years because the winters have been so dry, but now I'm in kind of a pickle. I have a few accounts that want their snow hauled and I'm at a loss as to where I can haul it. The one in particular is in the HWY 280/University area of St. Paul. Any local guys know of any options for me that aren't way out in the sticks? Even if you aren't local, when you've had this problem, how did you go about finding a place to dump?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


There are a ton of vacant and underoccupied tereminals and industrial buildings up and down Territorial/university or como behind the fairgrounds. I bet if you made some calls on their signage, you might find one. Sounds like we might be competing with the City for private dumpsites soon.

Or you can do what my bosses old boss made them to do... "lose it in the alleys".


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Good post....don't mean to hijack but I'm in the same boat. I need a spot that is around 394/100 area & 35W/96. If anyone knows of a dump site close by these 2 locations let me know!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

millsaps118;997000 said:


> Good post....don't mean to hijack but I'm in the same boat. I need a spot that is around 394/100 area & 35W/96. If anyone knows of a dump site close by these 2 locations let me know!


What/who do you plow around 35and96?


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

A couple commercial accounts.....what do you do around there? Know of a close dump site?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

If you guys want, I've got a 60 hp Kubota with 7' blower on the back.

I'll sub out at $75 / hour so you guys can make a little extra cash on the deal and I'll blow the piles onto the grass.

Takes about 2 hours to do 15 parking stalls 6' high.

It's what I do at all of my places instead of hauling off site.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I've got room at my dump site in Fargo... load them trucks and head on up


----------



## snowpusher tim (Dec 8, 2008)

I know $400 for 4 hours for 2 skids is cheap. They are my in-laws. Knowing them, they want me to do it for free. 
The part that makes me mad is they say I don't know how to plow snow. What am I supose to do when we get snow like this, and they don't want to pay for a skid steer?


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

millsaps118;997000 said:


> Good post....don't mean to hijack but I'm in the same boat. I need a spot that is around 394/100 area & 35W/96. If anyone knows of a dump site close by these 2 locations let me know!


Funny Keith, we just moved a bunch of snow next door to you Wednesday night. We put it all in the drainage ditch in the front of the building. I'd ask the owner if you can put some there, but I can guarantee they wont go for it... Forest lake isn't all that far from there though...


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

LwnmwrMan22;997133 said:


> If you guys want, I've got a 60 hp Kubota with 7' blower on the back.
> 
> I'll sub out at $75 / hour so you guys can make a little extra cash on the deal and I'll blow the piles onto the grass.
> 
> ...


No where to blow it. If I had an option for on site relo I would just move it over there with the loader.


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

Well I've eeked out an option......but I ain't tellin', only because it's free!

Don't worry, it's legal, and you won't find a pile of snow in one of your lots Monday morning.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

wizardsr;998110 said:


> Funny Keith, we just moved a bunch of snow next door to you Wednesday night. We put it all in the drainage ditch in the front of the building. I'd ask the owner if you can put some there, but I can guarantee they wont go for it... Forest lake isn't all that far from there though...


I seen that today. I went out there to meet with the GM at my place and noticed you guys moved all those piles. We worked out a plan and are going to do what you guys did but over the fence facing 35.

I'm still in need for a place in STL/GV area. I might have a place but as of right now it's hear-say.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

millsaps118;998212 said:


> I seen that today. I went out there to meet with the GM at my place and noticed you guys moved all those piles. We worked out a plan and are going to do what you guys did but over the fence facing 35.
> 
> I'm still in need for a place in STL/GV area. I might have a place but as of right now it's hear-say.


Yeah, I don't know of anything down that way. We never haul off site as most customers don't want to pay for it. We usually just find a place and move it on site or push the piles up higher.

This year has been a little tough as we haven't had any of the melting we usually get by now... None of these sites are designed to hold this much snow...


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

snowpusher tim;996914 said:


> I just gave a price for a Restaurant in St. Paul to relocate and stack snow on site. We figured 2 skid steers and 4 hours. Told them $400. They have a big party on Saturday night, and want/need the extra space, I guess people will try to park in the street as they told me that $400 was way to high. Oh well I guess.


TOO HIGH!!!!

Thats a hell of a deal. I charge that for one skid for four hours.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

millsaps118;998212 said:


> I seen that today. I went out there to meet with the GM at my place and noticed you guys moved all those piles. We worked out a plan and are going to do what you guys did but over the fence facing 35.
> 
> I'm still in need for a place in STL/GV area. I might have a place but as of right now it's hear-say.


Just to let you know it's illegal to put it over the fence. That land is owned by the state not your customer. I guess I'll know which properties you do.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

snowpusher tim;997544 said:


> I know $400 for 4 hours for 2 skids is cheap. They are my in-laws. Knowing them, they want me to do it for free.
> The part that makes me mad is they say I don't know how to plow snow. What am I supose to do when we get snow like this, and they don't want to pay for a skid steer?


Sorry to jack ur thread, but..... Dump the In-Laws, Seriously, its a lot less :realmad: and a lot less headache. My In-laws thought they were entitled to a substantial discount. NOW they are biting their cheek paying way more than I was charging:laughing:


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;998981 said:


> Just to let you know it's illegal to put it over the fence. That land is owned by the state not your customer. I guess I'll know which properties you do.


It's not the freeway fence, it just faces it. 35 is probably 500yrds from the fence. The area over the fence we are going over IS part of the property we plow. It's just fenced off on the parking lot side for safety. When the building was built they had to build a drainage ditch/pond to accommodate run-off. The blue prints confirm this is part of the property.

I'm not some rookie hack wanna-be snow plow contractor. Been in the biz for over 10yrs, not long, but long enough to know what I can and can't do. I make sure we do things legally and professionally and if I have doubts I make sure to confim with the proper people. Don't try and insult me and say, "_ I guess I'll know which properties you do.._." every time you drive along 35 and see snow piles flipped over the freeway fence.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

millsaps118;999076 said:


> It's not the freeway fence, it just faces it. 35 is probably 500yrds from the fence. The area over the fence we are going over IS part of the property we plow. It's just fenced off on the parking lot side for safety. When the building was built they had to build a drainage ditch/pond to accommodate run-off. The blue prints confirm this is part of the property.
> 
> I'm not some rookie hack wanna-be snow plow contractor. Been in the biz for over 10yrs, not long, but long enough to know what I can and can't do. I make sure we do things legally and professionally and if I have doubts I make sure to confim with the proper people. Don't try and insult me and say, "_ I guess I'll know which properties you do.._." every time you drive along 35 and see snow piles flipped over the freeway fence.


I just assumed  sorry. I admit I looked for new piles tonight on my way home


----------

